
​Open-source Microsoft protocol aims to be a programming standard - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/open-source-microsoft-protocol-aims-to-be-a-programming-standard/
======
tzs
More detailed information:

Microsoft/language-server-protocol on GitHub:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/language-server-
protocol](https://github.com/Microsoft/language-server-protocol)

Red Hat's announcement: [https://www.redhat.com/en/about/press-releases/red-
hat-coden...](https://www.redhat.com/en/about/press-releases/red-hat-codenvy-
and-microsoft-collaborate-language-server-protocol)

VS Code Team blog post:
[http://code.visualstudio.com/blogs](http://code.visualstudio.com/blogs)

FAQ:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1CD_reMcSYBpUxt6PrrUZBkHM...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1CD_reMcSYBpUxt6PrrUZBkHMr-
clLxSGHNv7k8OUKqY/edit)

------
PaulHoule
Another one of those cases where LISP was 20+ years ahead of it's time!

